# Rossi Y Caruso Saddles?



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How are this brand of saddle? The reason I ask is because I found one on ebay, it's a good price and looks like it will fit my horse, I'm not really in the market for a saddle but whenever something good pops up I like to look into it.

So, the leather looks nice, a lot nicer than some older argentine made brands such as cortina and borelli is. It seems to be well constructed, and I like the looks of it.

Anyone with experience/info about this brand, all details appreciated!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rossi Y Caruso is still in business in Brazil, now a high end leather goods store. The S. American saddles were the first "economy", and I use that term loosely, to compete with the costly British and European saddles. The leather and construction was quite good, the saving was in the labor.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Early ones, park saddles, cutbacks, and forward seat APs, were cheap saddles. Later close contact ones seemed to have come up some. The Borelli APs were better than the Rossi and Cortina APs. Most of those nameplates were made in the '70s and Cortina/Borelli got replaced by Collegiate around 1982. The trees in all of them tended to bread and.or spread at the gullet arch, and the near side stirrup bar (If not both of them) eventually pulled loose on the cutback saddles.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok. Auction already ended, and I didn't go for it. ;-)


----------

